# Bronze cory fry question



## Chips (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey, everyone.

I currently have 3 day old cory fry in a 20 gal (filled 1/4 high) setup with heater and air stone. I would like to add my elite mini a-130 filter in at some point, but I'd like to know roughly how long it will take until the little guys are strong enough to not get sucked up?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Maybe adding a sponge over the inlet would help.


----------



## Chips (Apr 10, 2015)

Put a sponge sleeve over the intake and it seems to be working fine. Thanks for the idea


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

perfect, that actually makes a sponge filter


----------



## Chips (Apr 10, 2015)

Just thought I'd give a visual update on the cats, hopefully the image isn't too grainy.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nice, more successful than I have ever been! Why did you put gravel in the tank?


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

awesome


----------

